# Forza 4 Video Thread



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Instead of posting this in the picture thread, I thought I'd start a new one for videos.

So, here my first one. A sneaky pass on the first corner in my V-Dub Fox


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

6 seconds...Tut tut! 

Looks good mat!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

There was no need to break


----------



## stevobeavo (Jul 22, 2009)

How do you get videos up like that. I can only put links up?


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

I just went into the replay after the race, and next to the camera icon there's a squashed square icon (IIRC), select that, then select your quality and length. It will just record 5/10/15seconds etc from where you paused it.

Upload to the storefront, download it to your PC, then upload to YouTube


----------



## stevobeavo (Jul 22, 2009)

-Mat- said:


> I just went into the replay after the race, and next to the camera icon there's a squashed square icon (IIRC), select that, then select your quality and length. It will just record 5/10/15seconds etc from where you paused it.
> 
> Upload to the storefront, download it to your PC, then upload to YouTube


Sorry Mat I ment the youtube player. All I can get is just a link to the youtube page.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

just copy the url, and drop it her as text. No need for any BB Tags or anything


----------



## stevobeavo (Jul 22, 2009)

Bit of lift off over steer


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Nice choice of motor :thumb:


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

How not to lap the Maple Valley track in a BTCC spec Insignia VXR


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Just competed in my first "expert" world tour race, and it was a R3 class race, so I decided to spec up my Lambo I already have! I wasn't expecting this kind of launch






Wish I recorded 30seconds instead to show it going through the 1st 2 corners.....


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Me and -Mat- racing last night, it all comes down to the last two corners ( im in the TVR )


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Quick video put together showing a typical BTCC night on Forza


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Classic crash at mapple valley and it was good to see my high speed spin at lemans while trying to avoid the crash ahead.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

John74 said:


> Me and -Mat- racing last night, it all comes down to the last two corners ( im in the TVR )


Can't believe I've only just seen this video :lol:


----------



## stevobeavo (Jul 22, 2009)

Had a bit of fun, RWD, Sim steering and all assists off


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Nice , i carnt drift for toffee :thumb:


----------



## stevobeavo (Jul 22, 2009)

Cheers john, Best thing is its set up for circuit racing ing Can you make it so the player comes up? Some reason i cant do it lol.


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Is there an easy way of getting your saved replays onto this?


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

You have to upload to storefront then download to your desktop then upload to YouTube. PITA TBH


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

stevobeavo said:


> Cheers john, Best thing is its set up for circuit racing ing Can you make it so the player comes up? Some reason i cant do it lol.







That should work , or maybe not :wall:


----------



## stevobeavo (Jul 22, 2009)

John74 said:


> That should work , or maybe not :wall:


Lol, I've tryed everything I can think off.


----------

